
This AI Learns Your Fashion Sense and Invents Your Next Outfit - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609469/this-ai-learns-your-fashion-sense-and-invents-your-next-outfit/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2018-02-07&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
godelmachine
I so badly hope someone invents the perfect cargo pants for me. Cool, sassy
with multiple pockets.

~~~
akkat
I have the same issue. I am running out of pants. I am looking for pants with
6 front pockets. Do you know if any places that sell them and even better,
ones that can be ordered online?

~~~
godelmachine
In India, there's this brand called Beevee that makes some decent cargo pants,
that lasts for around 6 months.

My relatives from USA got me cargos that was made by a brand called "Blue
Rag", which I liked so much that I've been using for more than a year now.
Next to perfect!

When I was 14, I'd bought a cargo from UCB, which was my 1st cargo pants, &
I'd liked it a lot. I doubt if they make it anymore.

From which country are you?

~~~
akkat
I am from Israel but I get my pants from engelbert straus. They are good
quality but I am looking for variety.

~~~
godelmachine
You may like Beevee. Google - "Beevee cargos"

